# Cutting Laminate Countertop From Lowes



## ryanb4614 (Jul 27, 2011)

I had my new cabinets installed by a carpenter. He said he would prefer not to install he countertop and gave me places to call, he said I would be looking near $1,000 installed depending on what I want. I only have a 114inx114in cabinets so counter would be less.

I found the perfect laminate counter at lowes. The color is exactly what I was looking for. The sell it by 4 ft, 6 ft, 8 ft, 10 ft... The 10 ft may not need to be trimmed but the other piece would. How do I cut laminate counters without it chipping? How do I finish the ends then? Step by step procedure would be great. Thank you!


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

ryanb4614 said:


> I had my new cabinets installed by a carpenter. He said he would prefer not to install he countertop and gave me places to call, he said I would be looking near $1,000 installed depending on what I want. I only have a 114inx114in cabinets so counter would be less.
> 
> I found the perfect laminate counter at lowes. The color is exactly what I was looking for. The sell it by 4 ft, 6 ft, 8 ft, 10 ft... The 10 ft may not need to be trimmed but the other piece would. How do I cut laminate counters without it chipping? How do I finish the ends then? Step by step procedure would be great. Thank you!


here you go, read up: http://www.ehow.com/how_7894258_way-cut-countertop-chipping.html


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

ryanb4614 said:


> I had my new cabinets installed by a carpenter.
> He said he would prefer not to install the countertop...
> there's a story in there
> 
> ...


Here's a start:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6WEGJr9zYQ


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Some cabinet shops will cut for you. They can do 45degree cuts or whatever you needif your walls are not square.

Straight cuts can be done with a circular saw from the back side and a triple chip blade. i would not risk it for $100 around here I can get a shop to do the 6 cuts needed for a U shaped kitchen.

Some lumber yards sell matching end covers for the laminate counter tops.


----------

